# Brunhilde



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I decided to start a photo thread for my new dearest hedgie, Hilde. I have had her for about 2 days and I am already obsessed with her. She turns eight weeks old tomorrow! She is a very active girl who loves to run around and explore, and run on her wheel. She's quilling now and despite that, she is still very friendly.








Her pic from the breeder.








Finally home








Taking a look around.








Wanting to explore








Checking out the new pad.

More photos and tales to come!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

love the scrunchy face


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous little girl; and I love her name!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

she's so cute


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She is stunning  I think I am in love!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

So so so so so cute! I love her coloring, gorgeous  Also, her cage liner has a really cute pattern


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! what a little doll!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

More pics from today!!!



















Foot Bath Time. She doesn't seem to mind it too much, but lets me know when she's ready to get out.
(Look at that FACE!)










She fell right to sleep when I put her in the towel and sat down on the couch. She's snoozing there now.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Those last two photos are absolutely perfect! She seems like such a sweet little girl.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

TeddysMommy said:


> So so so so so cute! I love her coloring, gorgeous  Also, her cage liner has a really cute pattern


Thank you! I went back to the fabric store to see if I could get more of this fleece, but it was all gone! I did get two liners out of it, so I guess it's okay. lol.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

You have no idea how much I adored this photos, they are great!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

vasogoma said:


> You have no idea how much I adored this photos, they are great!


Thank you! Trust me, there is much more to come! I am a little shutter-happy.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

May I ask you what camera do you use? The pic quality is great


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

vasogoma said:


> May I ask you what camera do you use? The pic quality is great


Sure! It's a Sony DSC-H20, 10.1 mpx and 10x optical zoom. And it's full 1080HD. It's a great camera for the price. I paid about $250 for it.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

She is just gorgeous!  I love love love the picture of her wrapped up in the towel.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

The one of her sleeping just melts your heart. She's adorable.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love love love the foot bath picture. What a sweet little face and an amazing coloring!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a sweet face! I love the bath picture & the one asleep in the towel. Absolutely precious!!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

From tonight's snuggle time









(taken on my phone ;P)


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Hilde, hiding from me after an attempt to cut her nails.

"save me, Snuggle Kitty!"


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Awwww that is so cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww That picture is precious!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Great pics, she's beautiful


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I love the snuggly kitty one.  It's so good to have a friend you can rely on.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Miss Brunhilde is quilling very heavily right now and was extra grumpy the past couple nights. I'm hoping it will pass soon, so I can get some more cute photos. But the poor girl is just so unhappy right now. :/


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

she's getting more comfortable with me every day. Look at her little feets!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....what a doll!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

SPLAT










FEETSIES

Also, I found out today that Hilde likes getting her back massaged! She jumped a little at first, but then started to relax. She also likes it when Snuggle Kitty does it.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Cuteness overload! <3


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Those sleeping pictures are so cute


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

More adorable photos! She was very sweet tonight.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

The last picture just kills me <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, she is precious! Her little face is just adorable!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

More cute photos! She's getting friendlier with me all the time.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I love the one where you introduce her to your cat. :-/ Harvey tried to burrow under my tabby, Steve, and Steve got up and left.  No one wants hedgie cuddles but me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Your cat is so mellow around your hog! One of mine freaks out if the hedgehog gets near, and the other one is too curious and ends up pricking his nose when he tries to sniff Kashi :lol:


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

More with the cat 

He's not sure what to think here.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

stringmouse said:


> More pics from today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite one is with the kitty cat in the background


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the looks between hedgie and cat! The smooshed face sleepy picture is so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The picture of her looking up is awesome. You can see every little detail. I love her expression.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Brunhilde * New Cuteness!*

Look at this beauty!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's such a cutie pie!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....Brunhilde is most adorable.


----------



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

LOVE the name! I have that same giraffe fleece too


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such BEAUTIFUL little girl!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

*New Pics!*

I made her a little hat! She was not impressed...










And I took a cute picture of us together!


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have to ask, you said you give her a massage.. How do you do that?? She is absolutely adorable btw!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I am impressed! The hat is adorable and she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Tavia06 said:


> I have to ask, you said you give her a massage.. How do you do that?? She is absolutely adorable btw!


As she's lying in my lap I rub her quills in a slightly circular motion from the back of her head to her bum. She usually prefers it if I do it with a piece of fleece rather than my hands but it always puts her to sleep.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

shetland said:


> Well I am impressed! The hat is adorable and she is gorgeous!!!


Thank you! I plan to make a few more hats in different styles and colors. It amuses me.


----------

